# Niko sick today



## Jenna2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

Today Niko just isn't himself, he has no energy and is just sleeping. He has eaten a bit but no where near as much as usual. He also has green stuff coming out of his nose and is panting ( but he has always panted a lot when sleeping). By chance he has a check up tomorrow with the vet and for his final shots. I called them and they said it was fine to wait till tomorrow to come in. But of course I am very worried. I suspect he has some kind of infection and will need antibiotics, but who knows. It is very weird he was fine yesterday and was running around with some dogs early yesterday evening. It is so sad seeing him like this.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Poor Niko  . It could be anything from kennel cough, or something stuck up his nose, to a regular bacterial infection. If you've got a humidifier, it might help to turn it on by his sleeping area. Although I doubt they will, don't let them give him the shots right now, since his immune system is already fighting something.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

In early October Javelin was having a runny nose with clear secretions that seemed like allergies and hadn't really interfered with ow he seemed to feel, but then his left nostril was spewing gobs of greenish mucus and he panted on exertion that shouldn't have provoked it. I took him to the vet I have been using for urgent care during COVID and they put him on doxyxycline. After about 5-6 days I wasn't too stisfied with his improvement so we went back and the doxy dose was increased and clavamox got added. He now had zero appetite which was problematic since both drugs were to be given with food and the vet who prescribed the doxy said to drop it and finish the clavamox (still had poor appetite). We finished the clavamox and he seemed pretty good for a couple of days, but then a relapse occured. Then I nicked his ear while I was grooming on Sunday. Since he kept shaking his head (still finding blood all over) and I knew I wasn't going to be able to fix the situation myself I took him back to ER vet place and he got two stitches in his ear. They gave rimadyl for pain and simplicef to prevent infection. In the meantime I had made an appointment with my regular vet to have him evaluate the respiratory situation on Saturday so I dragged the poor boy with his IV shave and elizabethan collar over to my regular vet on Monday. He said the simplicef hopefully will knock down the respiratory issues. He also told me to get a red light laser cat toy and to do light treatments 3-4X per day on his ear wound and also into his left nostri where he saw definite inflammation. Red light laser therapy promotes restoration of blood flow for the ear wound and should promote an anti-inflammatory response in his nose. Poor boy has had a bad month for sure. I ope your pup's situation is easier to resolve.

And I agree with Floofy to postpone the immunizations until the respiratory matter is cleared up.


----------



## Jenna2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> In early October Javelin was having a runny nose with clear secretions that seemed like allergies and hadn't really interfered with ow he seemed to feel, but then his left nostril was spewing gobs of greenish mucus and he panted on exertion that shouldn't have provoked it. I took him to the vet I have been using for urgent care during COVID and they put him on doxyxycline. After about 5-6 days I wasn't too stisfied with his improvement so we went back and the doxy dose was increased and clavamox got added. He now had zero appetite which was problematic since both drugs were to be given with food and the vet who prescribed the doxy said to drop it and finish the clavamox (still had poor appetite). We finished the clavamox and he seemed pretty good for a couple of days, but then a relapse occured. Then I nicked his ear while I was grooming on Sunday. Since he kept shaking his head (still finding blood all over) and I knew I wasn't going to be able to fix the situation myself I took him back to ER vet place and he got two stitches in his ear. They gave rimadyl for pain and simplicef to prevent infection. In the meantime I had made an appointment with my regular vet to have him evaluate the respiratory situation on Saturday so I dragged the poor boy with his IV shave and elizabethan collar over to my regular vet on Monday. He said the simplicef hopefully will knock down the respiratory issues. He also told me to get a red light laser cat toy and to do light treatments 3-4X per day on his ear wound and also into his left nostri where he saw definite inflammation. Red light laser therapy promotes restoration of blood flow for the ear wound and should promote an anti-inflammatory response in his nose. Poor boy has had a bad month for sure. I ope your pup's situation is easier to resolve.
> 
> And I agree with Floofy to postpone the immunizations until the respiratory matter is cleared up.


Oh my gosh. That sounds just terrible and such an ordeal. . Niko has so much green stuff coming out of his nose. And his panting seems worse than his usual when he sleepy. It must be so I comfortable for the poor guy. The vet said if he is eating and drinking ok waiting till tomorrow is safe. He is so hopefully we can get to what is going on tomorrow. I thought he was took weak to move as he really hasn’t at all today. But he just went outside in the pouring rain to pee and managed ok. Although wasn’t at all impressed with the storm we are having today. Then went straight back to sleep. I hope of this is some kind of infection it won’t be contagious to my senior girl.


----------



## Jenna2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

I am quite worried about him. But not sure if I am over reacting. He just has no energy. None. Didn’t even greet my son when he came home and he always runs up to him. He is eating and drinking though. Drinking lots of water. So I guess at least that is good.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's understandable to be concerned over your pup being ill and not being themselves. They can't just tell us so naturally, we must key in on behavior. 

I hope your vet finds something easily treatable and that Niko and you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I hope you will post with an update on Niko when you can. I'm sorry he is feeling so poorly, and glad you are able to get him to the vet today. It's so hard when they are sick!

Also sorry to hear Javelin has been having a time of it, too, LilyCD. I had never heard of the cat laser therapy method, I hope you'll report back with more of your experience with this treatment.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Newport look up red light therapy or red light laser therapy to know more about these kinds of treatments.


----------



## Jenna2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

She has put him on some pain medication for his fever and antibiotics. But what is a real concern is she thinks there may be an issue with his front legs. She was doing the exam and noticed on both his legs when she moved them a certain way he cried. This didn't happen at the last vet exam. I hadn't noticed anything he usually runs around and plays and nothing seems to bother him. Yesterday he did seem to favour one of his legs but I thought he was probably just stiff and feeling badly. I am super sad and also very stressed. She mentioned she thought it may be possible Panosteitis or a growth/development problem. So now I am looking at xrays and tests and all the rest of it.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear that. I hope the antibiotics help and there is nothing skeletal /serious going on.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ouch. Poor baby poodle.  Are you feeding him puppy food? I have no idea if it helps prevent growing pains, but a good large breed puppy food is formulated to prevent rapid growth.


----------



## Jenna2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ouch. Poor baby poodle.  Are you feeding him puppy food? I have no idea if it helps prevent growing pains, but a good large breed puppy food is formulated to prevent rapid growth.


I am. He actually hasn't grown all that much since his last visit a month ago, he was 8.7 kgs then and now is 11 kg. His legs are much longer though. I am so sad about this. And I know it shouldn't matter but not sure how I will afford all this if it comes down to needing surgeries and things of that nature. I know I am jumping ahead but it's on my mind.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Could also be that his lymph nodes in those areas are swollen (since there is an infection going on) and therefore it's painful for him to move that way. There are some in the armpit area that I would imagine could cause difficulties when moved a certain way. Hopefully it clears up soon. Poor Niko.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Jenna2020 if it is panosteitis it will be temporary. All three of our dogs went through it and have never had any problems since they outgrew it. Try not to worry about that part of what is happening.

As to the red light laser treatments I am finding it hard to get Javelin to cooperate with doing it. It is super important not to shine lasers into anyone's eyes and he is being very wiggly so the treatments are very short. We will stick with it as best we can. I really hope I can get him all settled with this round of antibiotics and I can't wait until he is ready to get the sutures out of his ear since I can't stand listening to him shaking his head all day.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

As PTP and lily cd re mentioned, the very scary sounding Panosteitis is also known as growing pains. If that's the problem, here's a link to an article from VCA Hospitals about it. It is a condition which needs symptomatic management but he will eventually grow out of it.





__





Panosteitis in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospital


Panosteitis is a painful inflammation of the outer surface or shaft of one or more long bones of the legs. It is sometimes called growing pains. Panosteitis is a condition that affects young, rapidly growing dogs. Panosteitis will be suspected if the patient shows pain when pressure is applied...




vcahospitals.com





Ask your vet what else they might suspect, if not growing pains. Do the xrays first, they shouldn't be too terribly expensive, and see if they don't confirm that it's Panosteitis, then you can consider next steps, if needed. 

If they do start talking about other conditions which might need more than symptomatic care, always spend the money for a second opinion with another vet, in this case, probably an orthopedic specialist. 

More than once here, we've seen members posting about potentially very expensive conditions and treatments, and the second opinion saved them much worry and expense. 
This may sound a bit backwards, but good surgeons will try to avoid surgery unless truly necessary.


----------



## Jenna2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

He is totally fine now. Energy is back and his legs don't seem to be bothering him at all. So I will keep an eye on that, but for now not going to do anything else.


----------

